# A Problem with New Kindle 2, vertical line?



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I just received my new Kindle today, and after playing around with the features  for a while (and loving it) when I put it to sleep the pic of Oscar Wilde came on and it had a thin white vertical line running through the screen.  At first my thought was it was just in that picture, as I put it to sleep a couple times before and the others didn't have it.  Now, however, they all have it, and you can see it on the pages too, especially where it crosses anything black, like a letter or the top bar of the page.    

I tried resetting it through the settings menu; still there, and I reset it to the factory default setting, but again, still there.  Should I just turn it off for a while and see then?  Well, that's what I'm doing now anyway, but has anyone else seen this? Is this normal?  Should I call and possibly send it back?  In other words, could it be a defect.  It was a refurbished Kindle, but still.. And it's just enough of a flaw to bug me while reading, as I've tried to ignore it.  it looks like one long white "scratch", but it's not on the screen, it's "in" it.  

It certainly wasn't there when I started with it.  I'm a bit bummed because otherwise I thought the Kindle much better than I expected, and I expected a lot!    

I so want to get back to playing with it, and I haven't even put any books on it yet, although I grabbed a few off the net the past couple of days.  


Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would call Kindle CS in the morning.  1-866-321-8851

There shouldn't be a white line there.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy's right. . . .they'll overnight you a new one and you can send the bad one back -- they pay shipping. . . .a bummer, of course, but CS is _really_ good about such things. . . . .use the 'call me now' feature, and make sure you're contacting KINDLE CS (the number Betsy gave) not just AMAZON CS.

You might also make note of books you've bought that have already been sent to your Kindle and ask that they release the licenses for those on the broken device. They don't have a problem doing this, but won't automatically. Now, since there's a 6 device limit, it may not be an issue if it's just you, but folks have 'used up' the licenses when there is more than one person on an account with perhaps more than one device (Kindles, all kinds, and iThings count) and some have broken and been replaced. You've likely not purchased many books yet, so it should be relatively easy to make a list. . . . .

Good Luck, and let us know what happens!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Call right away. You will have another quickly. It shouldn't have a vertical line that stays on the page.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, thanks to all three of you for replying!      I went ahead and called them up last week, and had another Kindle by the next day.  Their customer service was impressive.  I'm just so glad I made the call; I kept telling myself it wasn't a big deal and that I could still read with it, but it bothered the heck out of me that it was there and my eyes kept wandering to it.  If I hadn't posted here I probably wouldn't have called.      Now that I have the new one, I'm loving it!    Thanks again!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So glad for a happy ending. Glad you called.


----------



## DesertProse (Oct 21, 2009)

HELP!  I did mine (on a Mac, followed the other user's steps) and now my screen saver just shows up blank.  Can I fix it?


----------

